# Helmets??



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the one that fits your head shape
get measured and try different ones on
i use borei


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Mine is a Giro and I find it extremely comfortable. It's really all a matter of personal preference though. Try on a bunch, and you'll find one that fits you well.


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

Just go to the store, try on a few helmets to get a sense of the sizes, and when you find something that you think fits you well shake your head a bit to see it ain't moving and fits tightly (yet comfortably)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

My friend went and bought a helmet the other day at a ski shop, and the salesperson told her the helmet strap clip went in the front of the helmet. He was having her try all the helmets on backwards. :laugh: If a salesperson tells you to do this, laugh in their face and tell them they are an ignoramus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

kyahbean said:


> My friend went and bought a helmet the other day at a ski shop, and the salesperson told her the helmet strap clip went in the front of the helmet. He was having her try all the helmets on backwards. :laugh: If a salesperson tells you to do this, laugh in their face and tell them they are an ignoramus.


Really? Who is your friend?  :laugh: 

Yeah just try on a few, make sure it feels comfortable, that your ears will be warm, and that you have it on the right way :|


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

vitality said:


> Really? Who is your friend?  :laugh:


Some weird girl I know.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> Just go to the store, try on a few helmets to get a sense of the sizes, and when you find something that you think fits you well shake your head a bit to see it ain't moving and fits tightly (yet comfortably)


Yeah, he made a good and *important* point. You want it to fit snug, but not tight enough to give you a headache. If you forsee wearing balaclava / face mask, wear it when you are trying the helment on. If you wear goggles, bring those too. Some helemts are not (really) compatable with goggles, others are. Any decent sales person should be able to help you out. And if you want to be sneaky, go try stuff on at a store, find your size, etc, and then try to score it from a close-out sale on-line. You can get some serious discounts that way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*boarding questionnaire*

i am currently studying a business course and have got a questionnaire on snowboarding i need people to help me fill out i am a border myself but i need alot of people to help me fill these out for my research course
if ene would help me out i would be very grateful 
reply to this post or add [email protected] #
cheers steve


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowboarderdude said:


> i am currently studying a business course and have got a questionnaire on snowboarding i need people to help me fill out i am a border myself but i need alot of people to help me fill these out for my research course
> if ene would help me out i would be very grateful
> reply to this post or add [email protected] #
> cheers steve



hit me up via PM and I'll help you out.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Red Trace helmet is good. You can buy it from evogear now for $39 [$20 off]. I believe it is the lowest price on the web. Just do a google search. If you think you are lucky, enter for your chance to win one for free at whogets.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Go with a RED skycap. There durable, have controlabale ventaliation, good ear insulation, avaliable built-in headphones and look sweet.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

You will have to try them on for sure. For example: if you cheaped out and bought a Lamar 1000 or the 3000, you will find the 2000 will fit completley different even though they are all the same size from the same manufacturer (I assume). I bought a Lamar 3000 a few years back and ended up nearly splitting the helmet in half after hitting a jump and smacking the back of my head on ice pack. A nasty concussion that cost me a month of riding though at least I'm still alive. However, while the concussion would have been unavoidable, I think it would have been lessened by a better quality helmet. Watch out for a lot of Bern helmets, which are rated as more of "bump" hats as opposed to sport helmets. Lightness and ventilation are important factors. K2 makes some really good helmets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

bad lieutenant


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Bottom line, get what fits and is comfortable. I bought a Burton helmet almost 10 years ago and have worn it riding ever since. For me it is incredibly comfy and the thing that surprised me is that once I found the right helmet, it was more comfortable than when i used to where a hat. Now it is helmet and goggles all days.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

geoteknikal said:


> bad lieutenant



I have one. THEY ARE HORRIBLE. Little protection for the back of your head, heavy as all hell, no air vents. Bad buying one my part. I'll admit though, I do like Giro, and also RED. Get what fits, and make sure it as ample protection


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the only one i know of off the top of my head is the red hifi.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Protec sells replacement ear pads for there helmets which have speakers built into them.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*Red skycap* (yes i know, the evul _Burton_) but it is durable, fits well, importantly it is as comfy as you need it (ie breath able and no cranial hot spots), plus it is nicely warm and so there's no need for a beanie etc underneath, which would just compromise the qaulity of fit.

plus looking at my avatar, it makes me look like a space monkey! yay!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Giro Fuse (with audio inserts). Used Pro Tec before. A lot of holes helps quite a bit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The thing I look for in any helmet is removable ear flaps. I would rather have that feature than multiple ventilation holes.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a giro and I like it a lot. It has removable plugs in the vent holes for when fat old men get hot and tired, it's comfortable, and warm on those 50mph windy lift rides that happen in the west.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I still have`nt found one I like and I just rock a beanie. I was going to get the Bad Lutenit, but it was such a fad last year, I just could`nt do it.


Yeah, the Lieutenant looks pretty sharp but with lack of vents on them I had to sadly pass. I was SOOOO close to drilling holes in it :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Yeah, the Lieutenant looks pretty sharp but with lack of vents on them I had to sadly pass. I was SOOOO close to drilling holes in it :laugh:



Haha, exactly why I'm getting rid of mine and getting something different. It's a beast, that's for sure


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I like buying my stuff on the net mainly cause I'm a tight wad. But the best advice is to try them on 1st. My head is an oval shape and the giro fit my head shape. Some of the others I tried were uncomfortable for me and would have fit someone with a round head. I believe others are made for pinheads ie Red Skycap.:cheeky4: Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Guys I know I started a thread on a helmet with speakers built in when I first came here. But I cant seem to find it so I will ask again.
> 
> Does anybody know of any helmets that have built in speakers for mp3 or whatever?? Killer I know you gave the name of one company....I just cant find that thread


To name a couple:
Pro-tec... Mercenary Audio
R.E.D... HI-FI
Giro... Nine.9 Audio II, Encore Audio I, Bad Lieutenant Audio
Bern Baker... Audio

Salomon and Giro sell replacement audio ear pads and I'm sure the others do too.


----------

